# COAST TO COAST...are you a fan?



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

I have been listening to this great radio program for several years now and continue to love it! Though , I much prefer the Art Bell days, George Noory is doing a fine job. Coast To Coast cover just about everything against the norm when it come to the world of the unknown you can think of. UFOs, Paranormal, monsters, etc! Any other fans?

COAST TO COAST


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I'm a fan as well. I get bored of all the UFO stuff. I like it when they talk about monsters, serial killers, conspricies, the occult, ghosts, the end times, and I also like it when Dr. Doom stops by. I don't like the new guy on Saturday nights that much. I like Art Bell and George Noory equally. I hope Art does Saturday nights again. The last few Saturday nights were just blah, IMO. Usually there are topics on Saturday nights that get my interest, but nothing in the past few weeks. I hope there are some good topics on tonight. I'll give the "new" guy a chance. I just hope that he comes up with some interesting topics, soon.


----------



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, Art is only on Sunday's now...his back is acting up again I guess. The new guy on Saturday's has actually been with the show for quite sometime now. Ian Punnett often filled in for Art before George came along. I too have gotten bored of all the UFO stuff, but that is George's area. That and government cover-ups etc. I miss them talking about the occult and especially Rods.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've always wanted to catch this show, but I can never manage to stay up late enough to hear it. A co-worker who frequently has insomnia listens to it and loves it. I guess if I ever wake up with one of my panic attacks, I should just go put this on to calm me down.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I guess if I ever wake up with one of my panic attacks, I should just go put this on to calm me down.


A fifth of Jack Daniels will do the trick too, my friend! 

I've heard of this show, but it isn't on down here. This doesn't surprise me in the least, seeing where I live and all.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sinister said:


> A fifth of Jack Daniels will do the trick too, my friend!


Actually, no it wouldn't. When the alcohol starts to exit the blood stream, your body goes into withdrawal, which increases blood pressure and heart rate... which is the problem to begin with.


----------



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

Sinister said:


> A fifth of Jack Daniels will do the trick too, my friend!
> 
> I've heard of this show, but it isn't on down here. This doesn't surprise me in the least, seeing where I live and all.


Here..you can catch it on 640 Mojo starting every night at 11pmest..

MOJO RADIO


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I had a feeling that Ian wasn't new, but he's new to me. I've been listening to Coast To Coast since '03. I'm looking forward to Halloween...hopefully, Art does ghost to ghost this year. I also love full moon Fridays. A lot of freaks and weirdos call in with some good stories. I don't know if the "stories" are real, but they are still quite entertaining.


----------



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, Art's Ghost to Ghost shows every Halloween are great. In fact that and his year end prediction shows are the best!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i have some of his ghost to ghost on cd,got it off of bearshare


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the New Years Eve show. What predictions will be predicted for '06? It should be an interesting late night.


----------

